# BMW Snap in Adapter Iphone 4 to Iphone 5 or 6 conversion



## nekountze (Feb 13, 2007)

If you want to convert your old BMW IPhone 4s adapter to work the iPhone 6 or 5 or iPad, at least to keep them charged, see the pictures below. I first used a screw to keep a simple Lightening 8 pin to 30 pin cable adapter (available at Amazon) pressed into the spring loaded iPhone 4 snap in adapter. The screw worked, but later, I remove the screw and used Bondic (also at Amazon) to keep the cable adapter in place- a fabulous system using ultraviolet light to firm up the Bondic glue, in only seconds. The Bondic allows the connection to compress the spring and stay in place. I also used the Bondic to reinforce the lightening cable end, which can fail if not pulled out carefully.

So, anyone upgrading their IPhone to a 5 or 6 can now use their old 4s snap in adapter to at least charge the phone. Possibly helps boost the signal with the antenna also, I am not sure.


----------



## R ODonnell (Dec 15, 2014)

nekountze said:


> If you want to convert your old BMW IPhone 4s adapter to work the iPhone 6 or 5 or iPad, at least to keep them charged, see the pictures below. I first used a screw to keep a simple Lightening 8 pin to 30 pin cable adapter (available at Amazon) pressed into the spring loaded iPhone 4 snap in adapter. The screw worked, but later, I remove the screw and used Bondic (also at Amazon) to keep the cable adapter in place- a fabulous system using ultraviolet light to firm up the Bondic glue, in only seconds. The Bondic allows the connection to compress the spring and stay in place. I also used the Bondic to reinforce the lightening cable end, which can fail if not pulled out carefully.
> 
> So, anyone upgrading their IPhone to a 5 or 6 can now use their old 4s snap in adapter to at least charge the phone. Possibly helps boost the signal with the antenna also, I am not sure.


You don't get any signal boost without the phone installed in the adapter. They have proximity antennas in them like Wilson's Cradle Boosters.

http://www.wilsonelectronics.com/store/index/category/43/cradle-boosters


----------

